# Derpy Tarantula Picture Thread



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 20, 2017)

Not sure if it's in the right category but thought it'd be fun nonetheless, post any pictures of your Tarantulas forgetting how to Tarantula properly, being weirdos or just generally looking a bit derpy.

Funniest ones win nothing other than knowing you elicited a chuckle from me.

I'll go first.

That moment when you're grooming yourself and you hit that spot that makes you go all cross-eyed.

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 6 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 21, 2017)

*Eek, a spider!*












Eek, a Spider! (♀ Grammostola pulchra)



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 31, 2017
__ 2
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 11 | Love 5


----------



## Paiige (Mar 21, 2017)

Cross-eyed A. genic












A. geniculata



__ Paiige
__ Mar 6, 2017
__ 20



						Honey, the adorable eating machine
					




Fat B. boehmei doing yoga/falling on her face












Brachypelma sp.



__ Paiige
__ Mar 3, 2017



						Looloo doing some afternoon yoga.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 7 | Love 1


----------



## Kendricks (Mar 21, 2017)

Paiige said:


> Cross-eyed A. genic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I saw the topic, I knew I'd find you posting your Acanthoscurria derpiculata.

Btw: mine was finally shipped today. I'm about to pee my pants!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Paiige (Mar 21, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> When I saw the topic, I knew I'd find you posting your Acanthoscurria derpiculata.
> 
> Btw: mine was finally shipped today. I'm about to pee my pants!


It was the perfect time to showcase my little derp! 
And YES, please post all the pics, I don't doubt it'll make its way into this thread

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kendricks (Mar 21, 2017)

Paiige said:


> It was the perfect time to showcase my little derp!
> And YES, please post all the pics, I don't doubt it'll make its way into this thread


Hey, hey now..hey...
Just because you have a _derpiculata_, doesn't mean I will get a _derpiculata_.
Mine will be a cool, mean killing machine - without anything derp.
(just let me enjoy this fantasy until it'll be all over tomorrow, please...)

Speaking of cool, my pulchra always stems one or two legs up on her rock, as if she's casually leaning against it saying "how's it hanging?"
I need to get a pic next time I see her doing it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 21, 2017)

My derpiculata obviously attended the Poecilotheria school of yoga
View media item 38104

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 12


----------



## Kendricks (Mar 21, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> My derpiculata obviously attended the Poecilotheria school of yoga


"Empty your mind... Feel the bark. _Be_, the bark..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 12 | Love 2 | Creative 1


----------



## z32upgrader (Mar 21, 2017)

My MM A. chalcodes doing the Wile E. Coyote

Reactions: Like 20 | Agree 1 | Funny 52 | Love 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 21, 2017)

> "z32upgrader, post: 2599724, member: 63453"]My MM A. chalcodes doing the Wile E. Coyote
> View attachment 234730


'when i grow up I want to be a true spider...'

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Love 1


----------



## Caseyface (Mar 21, 2017)

All of these are amazing!!


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 21, 2017)

z32upgrader said:


> My MM A. chalcodes doing the Wile E. Coyote
> View attachment 234730


I'm done

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kendricks (Mar 21, 2017)

z32upgrader said:


> My MM A. chalcodes doing the Wile E. Coyote
> View attachment 234730


I'm no expert but... I'm pretty sure you just won the Internet.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jerry (Mar 21, 2017)

vagans dives head first into substrate like solder diving in a fox hole hard to see but his burrow runs the other way

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## z32upgrader (Mar 22, 2017)

Derpy G. pulchripes

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 12 | Love 1


----------



## Leila (Mar 22, 2017)

z32upgrader said:


> Derpy G. pulchripes
> View attachment 234811


Awww! Rump in the air like he/she don't care!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BrockiePelma (Mar 22, 2017)

My T.ockerti trying to imitate his pokie neighbor's moves.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## Leila (Mar 22, 2017)

BrockiePelma said:


> My T.ockerti trying to imitate his pokie neighbor's moves.


My MM G. porteri does the same thing! Lol


----------



## z32upgrader (Mar 23, 2017)

Last one! My P .scrofa planking her hide. That was _so_ 2011.  Great form though .

Reactions: Like 17 | Funny 36


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Mar 23, 2017)

"Sheesh! Look at all those derps! I'm ashamed to be related to them!  I'm going to the cool tarantulas thread. AFTER I take the derp's lunch money, of course!"

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 24, 2017)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> "Sheesh! Look at all those derps! I'm ashamed to be related to them!  I'm going to the cool tarantulas thread. AFTER I take the derp's lunch money, of course!"
> 
> View attachment 234937


I don't know... Looks a little derpy to me


----------



## markko (Mar 26, 2017)

Found my Derpiculata doing push-ups

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 26, 2017)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> "Sheesh! Look at all those derps! I'm ashamed to be related to them!  I'm going to the cool tarantulas thread. AFTER I take the derp's lunch money, of course!"
> 
> View attachment 234937


I'll take that lunch money thank you very much....now go sit in a corner and be quiet. 
https://goo.gl/images/WXjzBm

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 28, 2017)

Husband: Go look at Dozer through the top of her cage.

_[I look through the top opening but don't see anything.]_

Husband: No, through the ventilation slots.












Tarantula Jail (Grammostola pulchra)



__ Ungoliant
__ Apr 28, 2017
__ 1
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra




						HUSBAND: Go look at Dozer through the top of her cage.

[I look through the top opening but...
					




Bulldozer, my 3.5" _Grammostola pulchra_, restless after being rehoused, discovers the ceiling.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 9


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Apr 28, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> Husband: Go look at Dozer through the top of her cage.
> 
> _[I look through the top opening but don't see anything.]_
> 
> ...


I caught my AF L. difficilis doing the same recently

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 28, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> Husband: Go look at Dozer through the top of her cage.
> 
> _[I look through the top opening but don't see anything.]_
> 
> ...


'heeeeere's Dozer!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Leila (May 5, 2017)

"I approve of this plastic plant, mom. Nice view from up here."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## The Grym Reaper (May 5, 2017)

Leila said:


> "I approve of this plastic plant, mom. Nice view from up here."
> View attachment 239271


She's trying to recreate the last march of the Ents

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Thistles (May 5, 2017)

A little sad because he's mangled, but my MM Harpactira dictator looks like a huntsman.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Kinda derpy, but not as good as Wile. E. Coyote.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Leila (May 5, 2017)

Thistles said:


> A little sad because he's mangled, but my MM Harpactira dictator looks like a huntsman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Mom, I wanna be a huntsman when I grow up!"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jul 29, 2017)

My Derpilotheria subfusca "lowland" always looks cross-eyed lol

View media item 42846View media item 42845

Reactions: Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## Thekla (Feb 4, 2018)

Recently I see my H. sp. blue peru (or whatever he is ) literally _hanging out_ in front of his hide (that he never uses!), like a living curtain. 



*"You shall not pass!"

*
So, let me see in what ridiculous or funny positions your Ts are hanging out? **

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 6


----------



## BC1579 (Feb 4, 2018)

There's something about a tarantula, _*any*_ tarantula, face-first into their water dish. I think it's the cutest thing ever.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## WolfSoon (Feb 4, 2018)

This isn’t strange since it’s just ‘waiting for prey’ mode, but I still find it cute to see my versicolor splayed out just above the substrate like this. When he comes out this far I know it’s really time to feed him.

Also, if I can (jokingly) anthropomorphize for a moment, in this photo he seems to be pondering his old discarded face.

Reactions: Like 4 | Disagree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Feb 4, 2018)

"Derp derp, am a Pokie"
View media item 43661
"Derp derp, am a Pokie"
View media item 39317
"Derp derp, am a Pokie"
View media item 38104
"Bloody imposters..."
View media item 47260
"Am doing a lurk"
View media item 39592
Am also doing a lurk
View media item 39541
"Drink, drink, drunk"
View media item 43427
"Rawr! Am a scary B. hamorii"
View media item 43485

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 7 | Love 3


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (Feb 4, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> "Derp derp, am a Pokie"


Haha, brilliant stuff. Here's my geni doing yoga, I found her like this when I came back from BTS.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 5


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Feb 4, 2018)

Not a Tarantula but I appreciate the tippy toe drinking

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (Feb 4, 2018)

Sarkhan42 said:


> Not a Tarantula but I appreciate the tippy toe drinking


Is that a vinegaroon?


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Feb 4, 2018)

ThisMeansWAR said:


> Is that a vinegaroon?


Yup! Back when she was gravid last summer I think.


----------



## BoyFromLA (Feb 5, 2018)

My arboreal want to be Brachypelma schroederi.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## starnaito (Feb 5, 2018)

Some kind of yoga move by my A. avicularia:


My G. pulchripes peeking:


And this is my A. genic's favorite pose:

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Thekla (Feb 5, 2018)

starnaito said:


> Some kind of yoga move by my A. avicularia:
> View attachment 265532
> 
> My G. pulchripes peeking:
> ...


Love your yoga lady!  Great pic!


----------



## Nonnack (Feb 5, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> "Derp derp, am a Pokie"


My B. hamorii does the same after moult
And here is my L. batparahybana :

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kendricks (Feb 5, 2018)

_**Nöm Nöm Nöm!**_

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 25 | Love 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Feb 5, 2018)

Nonnack said:


> And here is my L. batparahybana :


I know it's not a tarantula but:

"Derp derp, am a xenomorph"

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 6


----------



## Kiraral (Feb 5, 2018)

Great idea for a thread!  


Queenie was very glad her now home included a water dish!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## maggiefiasco (Feb 5, 2018)

My G. rosea is the weirdest with her positions!  She loves to see how many legs she can get off the substrate.  She likes to lean against the glass or her fake plants with most legs, then have maybe only 1 or 2 feet touching the substrate.  I call it her "yoga", I can't figure out why she likes to do that!  It looks exhausting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Feb 5, 2018)

There's a few good ones in this thread from nearly a year ago.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/derpy-tarantula-picture-thread.292147/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla (Feb 6, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> There's a few good ones in this thread from nearly a year ago.
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/derpy-tarantula-picture-thread.292147/


Oh, I haven't seen that. Sorry.  I searched for threads like this, but I guess I didn't look for the word "derp", which I learned just now. 


@Kendricks That's hilarious!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 6, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> There's a few good ones in this thread from nearly a year ago.
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/derpy-tarantula-picture-thread.292147/


I have merged these two threads. Feel free to keep posting funny tarantula pictures here.

"Eek, a spider!"












Eek, a Spider! (♀ Grammostola pulchra)



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 31, 2017
__ 2
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra







Elderly Avic drowning her sorrows.












Three Toes to the Wind (Avicularia avicularia)



__ Ungoliant
__ Mar 8, 2017
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
drinking
female
mature female
pinktoe tarantula
twinkle toes




						Twinkle Toes, my elderly female Avicularia avicularia, taking a long drink.
					




He held this threat pose for *two hours* in response to a mealworm with a _crushed head_.












Dolichothele diamantinensis Threat Pose (♂ 2.25")



__ Ungoliant
__ Apr 6, 2017
__
brazilian blue dwarf tarantula
brazilian blue tarantula
diamantinensis
dolichothele
dolichothele diamantinensis
juvenile male
male
oligoxystre diamantinensis
threat
wallflower




						"It's more afraid of you than you are of it."  (He made this threat pose when I nudged his...
					




Bulldozer pooped in her water dish, dragged her leaf "rug" into the dish (to conceal the evidence?), and then added some substrate for good measure.


Ellenantula said:


> Poop art -- Mixed media with water colours -- poop beige mixed with burnt umber substrate.  Excellent leaf placement.  A masterpiece - glad you preserved it in pixels for posterity.















Grammostola pulchra Renovates Enclosure



__ Ungoliant
__ Aug 25, 2017
__ 1
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra




						Bulldozer dragged her leaf "rug" into her water dish, dragged her rubber mat next to the dish...
					




It's not totally obvious from this angle, but she is using the log to support the weight of her belly after eating a huge dubia roach.












Bellyache (♀ Psalmopoeus cambridgei 4.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Sep 9, 2017
__ 4
__
cambridgei
female
juvenile female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula




						I gave Squirt a white roach last week, and she ate the whole thing. She has figured out how to...

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 4


----------



## starnaito (Feb 6, 2018)

maggiefiasco said:


> My G. rosea is the weirdest with her positions!  She loves to see how many legs she can get off the substrate.  She likes to lean against the glass or her fake plants with most legs, then have maybe only 1 or 2 feet touching the substrate.  I call it her "yoga", I can't figure out why she likes to do that!  It looks exhausting


Sort of like this? (Mine does it too, though not yet with just one foot on the substrate!)


----------



## PidderPeets (Feb 6, 2018)

"Maybe if I hide in my water bowl, the big scary cricket won't boop into me again"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BoyFromLA (Feb 6, 2018)

“You’ve ruined my beautiful webbing! Do you even know how hard it was to make all that?! Do you even care about it?! Go away! I am not in a mood to talk to you.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 11 | Love 2 | Award 2


----------



## draconisj4 (Feb 6, 2018)

No,no, no that is NOT how to use your hide!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Feb 6, 2018)

Went digging and found this old nugget of gold right here  she's always been a little weird, bold and sweet as can be.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Garth Vader (Feb 6, 2018)

I have a few spider bootie pics to share.

"Does my bootie still look big when I hang out on the side of my enclosure?"



Answer: Yes.

And then this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Apr 1, 2018)

Reviving this thread because I just saw my G. pulchripes going into her hide through the small gap at the back. She had to be upside down to do it 













Going in the back door



__ Moakmeister
__ Apr 1, 2018
__ 1
__
chaco golden knee tarantula
grammostola
grammostola aureostriata
grammostola pulchripes
pulchripes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 1, 2018)

Moakmeister said:


> Reviving this thread because I just saw my G. pulchripes going into her hide through the small gap at the back. She had to be upside down to do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She actually made it in like that?


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Apr 1, 2018)

Threat posture fail

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Moakmeister (Apr 1, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> She actually made it in like that?


She does it occasionally and it’s always like “hnnng”

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Apr 1, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Threat posture fail
> 
> View attachment 271255


Bahahaha the only B. hamorii to ever throw a threat pose and she can’t even do it right XD

Reactions: Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Apr 1, 2018)

Moakmeister said:


> Bahahaha the only B. hamorii to ever throw a threat pose and she can’t even do it right XD


That's my Phormictopus atrichomatus

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Apr 1, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> That's my Phormictopus atrichomatus


They all look the same from underneath ;_;

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## draconisj4 (Apr 1, 2018)

My A. genic " Soooo...you really think you're going to take my waterdish? I think not." I finally had to add water with her still in the dish, lol.



My I. hirsutums favorite position, hanging upside down from the top

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 3, 2018)

Guess who didn't want his water dish refilled.












Protest (♂ Acanthoscurria geniculata 3")



__ Ungoliant
__ Apr 3, 2018
__ 7
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
genicula
geniculata
juvenile
juvenile male
male
whitebanded tarantula




						Guess who didn't want his water dish refilled.
					







The Grym Reaper said:


> Threat posture fail


But that's the scary side.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Apr 3, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> But that's the scary side.


It makes sense to me (if the threat comes from above then might as well try to get a bite in if you're going to get munched on), I just think it's funny when Phormics do that.


----------



## MotherofSpiders (Apr 3, 2018)

Tried to pic my best 4......

N. coloratovillosus sling drinking - funny but the guilt was strong here for not having the dish topped up!



P. pulcher sling drinking without getting the feeties wet.  Excellent form!



G. rosea taking ownership of a pre-killed mealworm, but too scared to go in for a bite. (mealie was gone in the morning). 



The sabre toothed G. rosea.......

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 9 | Love 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Apr 3, 2018)

MotherofSpiders said:


> Tried to pic my best 4......
> 
> N. coloratovillosus sling drinking - funny but the guilt was strong here for not having the dish topped up!
> View attachment 271454
> ...


Tarantulas drinking is always the cutest thing <3
Also dang alpha male has two crickets

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 3, 2018)

Moakmeister said:


> Tarantulas drinking is always the cutest thing


It is. That's why we have a whole thread just for drinking photos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm not sure if he's drinking or just derping in his water dish.












Splish Splash (♂ Acanthoscurria geniculata 3")



__ Ungoliant
__ Apr 12, 2018
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
drinking
genicula
geniculata
juvenile
juvenile male
male
whitebanded tarantula




						I'm not sure if he's drinking or just derping in his water dish.
					




There may be a roach beneath him, but apparently he wants to be a vegetarian, because he spent 5 minutes attacking the plastic plant.












Spazmoid (♂ Acanthoscurria geniculata 3")



__ Ungoliant
__ Apr 12, 2018
__ 1
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
genicula
geniculata
hunting
juvenile
juvenile male
male
whitebanded tarantula




						There may be a roach beneath him, but apparently he wants to be a vegetarian, because he spent 5...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Jerry (Apr 13, 2018)

See that's exactly why I want to add this species to my collection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (Apr 16, 2018)

starnaito said:


> And this is my A. genic's favorite pose:
> View attachment 265533


Looks like she's vogue'ing Madonna-style


----------



## Ungoliant (May 21, 2018)

@cold blood Squirt (_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_) sits in this goofy position where she is spread out over the top of her log.












Eruption (♀ Psalmopoeus cambridgei 5")



__ Ungoliant
__ May 21, 2018
__
cambridgei
female
juvenile female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula




						Squirt sits in this goofy position where she is spread out over the top of her log.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## AndresO (May 22, 2018)

When her cockroaches go deep

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## z32upgrader (May 26, 2018)

P. regalis just dangling around.

Reactions: Like 9 | Informative 1 | Funny 14 | Love 1 | Award 3


----------



## Michael bradley (May 26, 2018)

What you think I’m coming out this little tub to a nice new enclosure  you gotta be kidding me..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant (May 26, 2018)

z32upgrader said:


> P. regalis just dangling around.


Now that is an impressive display of strength -- or it would be for a human gymnast.


----------



## Andrea82 (May 27, 2018)

z32upgrader said:


> P. regalis just dangling around.
> View attachment 276427
> 
> View attachment 276428


The floor is LAVA!


----------



## Sicarius1 (May 28, 2018)

BrockiePelma said:


> My T.ockerti trying to imitate his pokie neighbor's moves.


Keeping up with the Jones`s.


----------



## ArachnoHazard (May 29, 2018)

This thread gives me life. I can’t wait to get my own T to add to this.


----------



## Andrea82 (May 29, 2018)

ArachnoHazard said:


> This thread gives me life. I can’t wait to get my own T to add to this.


For optimal results, acquire at least 5 .
Welcome to the boards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## CEC (May 31, 2018)

0.1_ Avicularia avicularia_ "geroldi"

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (May 31, 2018)

• Recently molted Poecilotheria metallica is having a morning time yoga session.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Award 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 1, 2018)

BoyFromLA said:


> • Recently molted Poecilotheria metallica is having a morning time yoga session.
> 
> View attachment 276865


That looks....painful :wideyed:


CEC said:


> 0.1_ Avicularia avicularia_ "geroldi"
> 
> View attachment 276863


'should I stay or should I go'


----------



## draconisj4 (Jun 2, 2018)

Mr. Bitey, P. cancerides just hanging around

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 2, 2018)

draconisj4 said:


> Mr. Bitey, P. cancerides just hanging around
> View attachment 276973


It looks like those pictures of horses galloping, where none of their feet touch the ground. Only thing missing is some majestically flowing setae

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader (Jun 2, 2018)

"I'm going to be a snek when I grow up. It'll make this slithering thing I do much easier."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 12


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jul 4, 2018)

"Heck off, hooman... Can't u see am tryin to do a nom?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DagmarV (Jul 5, 2018)

My B. albo hugging her hidey instead of hiding in it... (yes the gauge says 99 humidity, no it's not correct )

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arialflash (Jul 6, 2018)

My B. vagans during leg day at the gym.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4 (Jul 7, 2018)

"What? You really expect me to eat THAT!!!"

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## DagmarV (Jul 7, 2018)

I don't exactly know what I'm looking at here

Is this what spider yoga looks like?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Thekla (Jul 12, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> "Heck off, hooman... Can't u see am tryin to do a nom?"
> 
> View attachment 279835


"Seriously? Do you _have _to pictures while I'm eating? Can't I have some peace and quiet for Pete's sake?"




*extreme leaf hugging*

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## draconisj4 (Jul 12, 2018)

" Who me? Nope, I didn't do that"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## lostbrane (Jul 13, 2018)

I had just thrown a dubia in. I think it was trying to burrow after it?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marika (Jul 13, 2018)

Tarantula yoga I guess...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 14, 2018)

Marika said:


> Tarantula yoga I guess...
> 
> View attachment 280863


'Talk to the butt 'cause the carapace ain't listening'

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Thekla (Jul 22, 2018)

Has anyone ever seen a T sitting/laying in a water dish more comfortable than this cheeky little girl?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 22, 2018)

Thekla said:


> Has anyone ever seen a T sitting/laying in a water dish more comfortable than this cheeky little girl?
> 
> View attachment 281698


My A.geniculata did the same right after she molted. She's studying to be a Pokie when she grows up


----------



## Thekla (Jul 22, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> My A.geniculata did the same right after she molted. She's studying to be a Pokie when she grows up


Yeah, right after she had moulted she played being a pokie, too. 



But that was almost 6 weeks ago... now, I think she's just being insolent.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jul 30, 2018)

Thrixopelma ockerti is molting, yeah molting, not drunk.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 7


----------



## Venomgland (Aug 28, 2018)

My cross-eyed boehmi

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MintyWood826 (Aug 28, 2018)

Avic avic












Hanging out



__ MintyWood826
__ Aug 25, 2018
__ 2
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
pinktoe tarantula




						My Avic avic grooming.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 11 | Award 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Aug 30, 2018)

MintyWood826 said:


> Avic avic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'graceful arboreals'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 12, 2018)

*Hunting Fail ( Acanthoscurria geniculata 3.5")*
Genicula was hunting a mealworm. He ended up in his water dish, where he remained for an hour.












Hunting Fail (♂ Acanthoscurria geniculata 3.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Sep 12, 2018
__ 4
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
genicula
geniculata
juvenile
juvenile male
male
whitebanded tarantula




						Genicula was hunting a mealworm. He ended up in his water dish, where he remained for an hour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Love 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 12, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> *Hunting Fail ( Acanthoscurria geniculata 3.5")*
> Genicula was hunting a mealworm. He ended up in his water dish, where he remained for an hour.
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome example of their bodies being able to float though, you can see the bubbles on his palps and second right leg

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Sep 12, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> *Hunting Fail ( Acanthoscurria geniculata 3.5")*
> Genicula was hunting a mealworm. He ended up in his water dish, where he remained for an hour.
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Sep 12, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> *Hunting Fail ( Acanthoscurria geniculata 3.5")*
> Genicula was hunting a mealworm. He ended up in his water dish, where he remained for an hour.
> 
> 
> ...


"Derp derp, am a croc"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Oct 1, 2018)

I was playing the ribbon game with Bulldozer (pulchra, left) when Genicula (right) climbed up to investigate, so I let them play tug of war against each other.












Tug of War (Bulldozer vs. Genicula) [1/3]



__ Ungoliant
__ Oct 1, 2018
__ 2
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
genicula
geniculata
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
juvenile male
male
pulchra
whitebanded tarantula




						I was playing the ribbon game with Bulldozer (pulchra, left) when Genicula (right) climbed up to...
					




While Bulldozer is bigger, it wasn't long before Genicula got the upper hand due to his enthusiasm.












Tug of War (Bulldozer vs. Genicula) [2/3]



__ Ungoliant
__ Oct 1, 2018
__ 2
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
genicula
geniculata
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
juvenile male
male
pulchra
whitebanded tarantula




						While Bulldozer (left) is bigger, it wasn't long before Genicula (right) got the upper hand due...
					




Genicula finally won by yanking the ribbon into his cage, but he fell into his water dish and thereby lost some of the dignity of victory.












Tug of War (Bulldozer vs. Genicula) [3/3]



__ Ungoliant
__ Oct 1, 2018
__ 5
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
genicula
geniculata
juvenile
juvenile male
male
whitebanded tarantula




						Genicula finally won by yanking the ribbon into his cage, but he fell into his water dish and...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8 | Love 1 | Award 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Oct 12, 2018)

When spooding fails, become a stripper...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 9 | Award 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 17, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> When spooding fails, become a stripper...
> 
> View attachment 289229


Quite graceful indeed...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Jan 19, 2019)

Thekla said:


> Recently I see my H. sp. blue peru (or whatever he is ) literally _hanging out_ in front of his hide (that he never uses!), like a living curtain.
> 
> View attachment 265416
> 
> ...


I know that this is old but couldn’t resist...
Spood- YOU SHALL NOT PASS?
Hoomam- How about a cricket?
Spood- Oh well in that case entrance is all the way to your right, then follow the silk hallway and make a left

Also I find their derpy eyes just so freaking adorable, they look bamboozled all the time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## The Seraph (Jan 19, 2019)

Well since I can't upload a video, I will just say it. My B. hamorii always attacks his waterdish whenever I squirt water in it, even though he clearly does not need it. He full on grabs it with his fangs. He even tries to envenomate it. Like, dude, chill. And he is _always _next to the dish. That is his favorite spot.

Photo of my idiot provided to prove he is not starved.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 20, 2019)

The Seraph said:


> My B. hamorii always attacks his waterdish whenever I squirt water in it, even though he clearly does not need it. He full on grabs it with his fangs. He even tries to envenomate it.


But what if that water is _food_?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dragondrool (Jan 29, 2019)

Ever since her recent molt she's been making the craziest moves! Sometimes with her legs hanging out and cris crossing. What crazy moves does your tarantula make, what's the silliest you caught them doing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 29, 2019)

You may follow below link and see for yourself. 

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/stretch.311181/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Jan 29, 2019)

Postmolt Yoga



__ Arachnophoric
__ Jul 6, 2018
__ 5
__
antilles pinktoe tarantula
avicularia versicolor
caribena
caribena versicolor
stretching
versicolor




						Uh..... You okay in there, Splat?...
					




Still giggle over this one every so often.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## WolfSoon (Feb 2, 2019)

My favorite derp



Leg day?


(I’ve removed those plants to protect her precious caboose)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla (Feb 2, 2019)

My H. chilensis sling has a personal vendetta with the silk plants I put in its enclosure.  Some of them are looking quite ragged already.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 2, 2019)

Thekla said:


> My H. chilensis sling has a personal vendetta with the silk plants I put in its enclosure.  Some of them are looking quite ragged already.


They told her she could be anything she wanted, so she became a bee.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Feb 27, 2019)

When you can't decide between eating and drowning yourself so you try to do both at the same time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## The Seraph (Feb 27, 2019)

The Grym Reaper said:


> When you can't decide between eating and drowning yourself so you try to do both at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 301402


What is this species? I am not familiar with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 27, 2019)

The Grym Reaper said:


> When you can't decide between eating and drowning yourself so you try to do both at the same time.


The phrase "too many cooks spoil the broth" isn't about getting into the broth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Feb 27, 2019)

The Seraph said:


> What is this species? I am not familiar with it.


Thrixopelma ockerti juvenile













0.1 Thrixopelma ockerti



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Jan 8, 2019
__ 2
__
female
ockerti
peruvian flame rump tarantula
thrixopelma
thrixopelma ockerti




						New suit for Namora

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Darth Molt (Feb 28, 2019)

If I fits I sits

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1 | Funny 8


----------



## asunshinefix (Mar 9, 2019)

Caught my G. pulchripes trying to drag her water dish down into her burrow

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 10


----------



## asunshinefix (Mar 9, 2019)

Darth Molt said:


> View attachment 301442
> 
> If I fits I sits


Why do they all do this? I can see at least 3 of mine are doing it right now. Spiders are so weird.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Molt (Mar 9, 2019)

asunshinefix said:


> Why do they all do this? I can see at least 3 of mine are doing it right now. Spiders are so weird.


Depending on the species my Ts will do this if the sub is too dry for their liking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 9, 2019)

This is how I roll, I mean molt, oh yes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## asunshinefix (Mar 9, 2019)

Darth Molt said:


> Depending on the species my Ts will do this if the sub is too dry for their liking


Mine do it when it's too wet, because they are Grammostolas and feel deeply offended by any detectable moisture in the sub.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## laservet (Mar 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 19, 2019)

Genicula ( _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ 3.75") caught a mylar ribbon.












Genicula's Big "Catch" (♂ Acanthoscurria geniculata 4")



__ Ungoliant
__ Apr 19, 2019
__ 3
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
genicula
geniculata
juvenile
juvenile male
male
whitebanded tarantula




						Genicula caught a mylar ribbon.

I then bribed him with a mealworm pupa to be able to retrieve...
					




I then had to bribe him with a mealworm pupa to be able to retrieve the ribbon.












Rider on the Storm (♂ Acanthoscurria geniculata 4")



__ Ungoliant
__ Apr 19, 2019
__ 2
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
genicula
geniculata
hunting
juvenile
juvenile male
male
whitebanded tarantula

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 4 | Love 1


----------



## The Seraph (Apr 19, 2019)

"Teacher, teacher, pick me!"

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 19, 2019)

Ungoliant said:


> Genicula ( _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ 3.75") caught a mylar ribbon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'mooooommm, did you HAVE to throw it on my head!?'

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## lostbrane (Apr 19, 2019)

Caught my P. tigrinawesseli in a rather strange pose. You can’t tell from the photo (at least very well anyways) that Leg VI is just hanging off into the ether.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## KNV (Apr 26, 2019)

Here’s a little A. Chalcodes pretending to be a ceiling lamp.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 26, 2019)

KNV said:


> View attachment 306693
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I identify as an ARBOREAL. Don't assume my classification!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## KNV (Apr 26, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> I identify as an ARBOREAL. Don't assume my classification!


“ITS NOT A PHASE”

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## lostbrane (Apr 29, 2019)

Droopy butt

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Love 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 29, 2019)

lostbrane said:


> Droopy butt


"Look at me!  I'm going to balloon just like an orbweaver sling!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 30, 2019)

@VanessaS "Do a barrel roll."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MaggieAndJonathan (May 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## KenNet (May 15, 2019)

"Help... Please?"

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Gnarled Gnome (May 15, 2019)

Poor derp lost a fight with her air plant.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Award 1


----------



## Andrea82 (May 16, 2019)

KenNet said:


> "Help... Please?"
> View attachment 308570


Not sure who needs help here, could be either one

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## KenNet (May 17, 2019)

"You told me to think outside the box"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andrea82 (May 17, 2019)

KenNet said:


> "You told me to think outside the box"


Is that a Caribena versicolor with Psalmopoeus striping on its feet?? Or is it a new species or something? I've never seen these stripes on Caribena...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (May 17, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> Is that a Caribena versicolor with Psalmopoeus striping on its feet?? Or is it a new species or something? I've never seen these stripes on Caribena...


No, it's _P. irminia_.  The lighting makes it look like it has a blue sheen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Andrea82 (May 17, 2019)

dangerforceidle said:


> No, it's _P. irminia_.  The lighting makes it look like it has a blue sheen.


Oh. I thought it was a C.versicolor juvenile. They have this phase where they have that abdomen pattern showing just a hint of colour while still being blue. 
Thanks for clarification, I was a bit horrified!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## KenNet (May 17, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> Oh. I thought it was a C.versicolor juvenile. They have this phase where they have that abdomen pattern showing just a hint of colour while still being blue.
> Thanks for clarification, I was a bit horrified!



Back on track! Thanks!
Oh, BTW, it's a B. vagans on the run!
Let's move on with the


Andrea82 said:


> Oh. I thought it was a C.versicolor juvenile. They have this phase where they have that abdomen pattern showing just a hint of colour while still being blue.
> Thanks for clarification, I was a bit horrified!



Back on track! Thanks!
Oh, BTW, it's a B. vagans on the run!
Let's move on with the thread


Andrea82 said:


> Oh. I thought it was a C.versicolor juvenile. They have this phase where they have that abdomen pattern showing just a hint of colour while still being blue.
> Thanks for clarification, I was a bit horrified!



Back on track! Thanks!
Oh, BTW, it's a B. vagans on the run!
Let's move on with the thread...



KenNet said:


> Back on track! Thanks!
> Oh, BTW, it's a B. vagans on the run!
> Let's move on with the
> 
> ...


Somehow it gets wrong whatever I post..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (May 18, 2019)

KenNet said:


> Back on track! Thanks!
> Oh, BTW, it's a B. vagans on the run!
> Let's move on with the
> 
> ...


Huh? I have no clue what you are trying to say


----------



## MaggieAndJonathan (May 20, 2019)

We caught our C. lividus, "Kitana", out of her hide crossing over her little bridge

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Marika (May 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Andrea82 (May 28, 2019)

Marika said:


> View attachment 309947



It's like he's bracing himself to take either a lightning-speed run or a huge jump!

Or is he trying to perform a new mating ritual like this one:

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BennyBTamachi (May 30, 2019)

The mosquito threat...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Gnarled Gnome (May 31, 2019)

Stretching for a sprint?


Marika said:


> View attachment 309947

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marika (Jun 1, 2019)

"Help, I'm sinking!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Award 4


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 1, 2019)

Marika said:


> "Help, I'm sinking!"


Fight against the sadness, Artax!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Gnarled Gnome (Jun 1, 2019)

MaggieAndJonathan said:


> View attachment 308326


...She's a maniac, maniac on the floor, And she dances like she never danced before...


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jun 14, 2019)

That’s one way to groom, I see.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ColletteTZ (Jun 14, 2019)

Just a bit of yoga while eating dinner...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 14, 2019)

BoyFromLA said:


> That’s one way to groom, I see.
> 
> View attachment 311559


My E.pachypus pulls this kind of stunt too. Shoots my heart rate up instantly because it looks so painful and makes me think she is broken or something


----------



## lostbrane (Jun 23, 2019)

Droopy butt from the top of the deli cup (P. tigrinawesseli)

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## lostbrane (Jul 7, 2019)

So this P. cambridgei is the leader of the droops and the butts and the combinations therein, within my collection. 

That being said, what is it even trying to do here?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Gogyeng (Jul 7, 2019)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Not sure if it's in the right category but thought it'd be fun nonetheless, post any pictures of your Tarantulas forgetting how to Tarantula properly, being weirdos or just generally looking a bit derpy.
> 
> Funniest ones win nothing other than knowing you elicited a chuckle from me.
> 
> ...


Nice pic !


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 7, 2019)

lostbrane said:


> So this P. cambridgei is the leader of the droops and the butts and the combinations therein, within my collection.
> 
> That being said, what is it even trying to do here?
> 
> View attachment 313951


'Not today, gravity...not today.'

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 9, 2019)

That carrot was for the roach, not you!












Veggie Eater (♀ Brachypelma emilia 4.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 9, 2019
__ 7
__
brachypelma
brachypelma emilia
emilia
feeding
female
mature female
mexican redleg tarantula
petra




						I put a baby carrot in Petra's enclosure to lure out the dubia roach that was hiding out of...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## baconwrappedpikachu (Jul 10, 2019)

My Poecilotheria fasciata is constantly laying flat, on the very top of its cork bark. 







The other 3 Poecilotheria slings wasted no time in making web hammocks/dirt curtains and they all hang out vertically, well, like normal arboreal tarantulas. 

Except the fasciata, who apparently prefers to do things in it's own... "unique" way. 

It even molted and finally did some webbing, but it still just lays up on top all the time like a total weirdo. It reminds me of squirrels resting in the heat of summer, just flattened along a tree branch. 

Here it is again in all of its fat premolt glory.







We have too many tarantulas to bother naming them all but this one earned the nickname of Derp.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 10, 2019)

baconwrappedpikachu said:


> My Poecilotheria fasciata is constantly laying flat, on the very top of its cork bark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My ornata likes to hang upside down from the lid of its tub, like a big bark-coloured hammock.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baconwrappedpikachu (Jul 10, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> My ornata likes to hang upside down from the lid of its tub, like a big bark-coloured hammock.


Ha! I haven't seen my ornata since the day I brought her home. If it weren't for the tips of her toes poking out of her cork tube, I would be convinced she's nothing more than a figment of my imagination. Oh, but she has no trouble making it out and about to crap all over the glass. Such a majestic, beautiful genus.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ThorsCarapace22 (Jul 11, 2019)

not the best photo but my L.P really loves it's hide.  He/she got pretty big with the last molt. Needs a good rehouse.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jul 11, 2019)

Storm partaking in a spot of planking

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## KenNet (Jul 12, 2019)

Just preventing a head rush

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marika (Jul 17, 2019)

This girl is a bit weird.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Rbed2 (Sep 15, 2019)

Doi doi.....yummy cricket

2.5" Female Versicolor

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KNV (Sep 16, 2019)

B. albopilosum did not think when it tried to drag part of a roach carcass into a hole.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 17, 2019)

KNV said:


> B. albopilosum did not think when it tried to drag part of a roach carcass into a hole.


It's like a dog wanting to bring a stick in the house but can't get it through the door!


----------



## WolfSoon (Sep 17, 2019)

WolfSoon said:


> This isn’t strange since it’s just ‘waiting for prey’ mode, but I still find it cute to see my versicolor splayed out just above the substrate like this. When he comes out this far I know it’s really time to feed him.
> 
> Also, if I can (jokingly) anthropomorphize for a moment, in this photo he seems to be pondering his old discarded face.
> 
> View attachment 265429


@Murw Did you mean to disagree with the cuteness of my versicolor?


----------



## aarachnid (Sep 21, 2019)

I rehoused my A Hentzi. Tried to take a picture of her silly walk around the side of the enclosure, she flipped herself as I was taking the pic. Little spider monorail (that was gently corrected back into the enclosure right after this was taken). I’ve solved our public transportation crisis!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kitara (Sep 21, 2019)

My goofy boy fell into the water dish. Well, THAT wont happen again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10 | Award 1


----------



## Hoxter (Sep 24, 2019)

"Hey you, look how big my worm is!" said my G. rosea after finding perfect spot to show off her first worm in new home.












Grammostola rosea



__ Hoxter
__ Sep 24, 2019
__ 2
__
chilean rose tarantula
feeding
grammostola
grammostola cala
grammostola rosea
rose hair tarantula
rosea




						Found perfect place to show off.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 24, 2019)

Hoxter said:


> "Hey you, look how big my worm is!" said my G. rosea after finding perfect spot to show off her first worm in new home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Since it's a G.rosea, enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## Ungoliant (Oct 1, 2019)

Skyler (_Avicularia avicularia_) seemed to forget that she had sealed off her entrance when she tried to come out and poop.  Afterwards, she had one leg stuck through a second hole.












Derp (♀ Avicularia avicularia 5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Oct 1, 2019
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
female
mature female
pinktoe tarantula
skyler




						Skyler seemed to forget that she had sealed off her entrance when she tried to come out and...

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Hoxter (Oct 4, 2019)

In the middle of night decided to take look which ones are out and about... Hecate took 'floor is lava' game to a different dimension.












0.1 C. darlingi



__ Hoxter
__ Oct 4, 2019



						Hecate taking 'floor is lava' game to a different dimension. 
Apologies for bad quality.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Thekla (Oct 8, 2019)

_"It's called sirsasana. Any questions?"_

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Ungoliant (Oct 8, 2019)

Thekla said:


> _"It's called sirsasana. Any questions?"_


I am interested in this religion.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thekla (Oct 8, 2019)

Ungoliant said:


> I am interested in this religion.


Oh, it's a very mysterious religion. It's all about letting your blood haemolymph flow through your body, relaxing those extremities and helping against swelling and venous congestion. It also helps prevent hair loss and baldness.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hoxter (Oct 18, 2019)

A strange plant grew up on wall of my GBBs enclosure. Any advices?












Strange plant



__ Hoxter
__ Oct 18, 2019
__ 11



						A strange plant or mushroom that grew up in Steven's (C. cyaneopubescens) enclosure.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Ungoliant (Oct 18, 2019)

Hoxter said:


> A strange plant grew up on wall of my GBBs enclosure. Any advices?


This is one of those exotic carnivorous air plants.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## aarachnid (Oct 31, 2019)

I gave it a hide and a starter burrow. My b schroederi decided to fill that up with the dirt it moved from burrowing elsewhere. At least it makes it more visible, right?


----------



## Ungoliant (Nov 8, 2019)

Skyler (_Avicularia avicularia_), who is in pre-molt, tears a small hole in her webbing and sticks her butt out to poop.












Poop Cannon (♀ Avicularia avicularia 5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Nov 8, 2019
__ 6
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
female
mature female
pinktoe tarantula
pooping
skyler




						Skyler, who is in pre-molt, tears a small hole in her webbing and sticks her butt out to poop.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Feb 8, 2020)

Some more cross-eyed derpilotheria subderpa "lowland" slings

View media item 67204View media item 67203

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## aarachnid (Feb 8, 2020)

She was cleaning herself and then stopped with those two legs bent and has been sitting like this for about five minutes.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PGRVII (Feb 8, 2020)

"You cant see me if I have my moss party hat on."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 16, 2020)

She is facing head-down in a hole with her butt sticking out.












Ostrich (♀ Ceratogyrus marshalli 5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Mar 16, 2020
__ 1
__
ceratogyrus
ceratogyrus cornuatus
ceratogyrus marshalli
derp
female
great horned baboon tarantula
marshalli
mature female
miss hissypants
straight horned baboon tarantula
straighthorned tarantula




						She is facing head-down in a hole with her butt sticking out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 14, 2020)

Cross-eyed (♀ Avicularia avicularia 5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Apr 14, 2020
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
common pinktoe tarantula
derp
feeding
female
mature female
pinktoe tarantula
skyler

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 14, 2020)

Ungoliant said:


> She is facing head-down in a hole with her butt sticking out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Identity crisis, she thinks she's a Eucratoscelus pachypus

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TarantulaMel (Apr 14, 2020)

Jerry said:


> View attachment 234757
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine does the same thing, it does a happy dance then lifts the substrate up like a blanket then slides right in.


----------



## aarachnid (Apr 14, 2020)

Enjoy a picture of my rare arboreal B hamorii


----------



## TarantulaMel (Apr 14, 2020)

aarachnid said:


> Enjoy a picture of my rare arboreal B hamorii


Lol


----------



## Rhino1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Not sure what this one is doing with her legs here but at this point she looks like she has had more bourbons than me lol.
Phlogius Crassipes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## ColeopteraC (Apr 15, 2020)

Rhino1 said:


> Not sure what this one is doing with her legs here but at this point she looks like she has had more bourbons than me lol.
> Phlogius Crassipes.
> 
> 
> ...


‘Wow, that was a hell of a night’

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## draconisj4 (May 7, 2020)

Versi yoga

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Dec 5, 2020)

I filled her water dish up, and she bit the dish.  Fortunately, it's made of a soft silicone rubber.













The Biter (♀ Brachypelma emilia 5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Dec 5, 2020
__
brachypelma
brachypelma emilia
emilia
female
juvenile
juvenile female
mexican redleg tarantula
petra




						I filled her water dish up, and she bit the dish.  Fortunately, it's made of a soft silicone...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 6 | Love 2


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Dec 5, 2020)

When you try to bring a roach inside but it doesn't fit

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hoxter (Dec 10, 2020)

I can't see you, therefore you can't see me. 













M. mesomelas



__ Hoxter
__ Dec 10, 2020
__ 1



						Tarantula logic. I can't see you, therefore you can't see me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dead Blue Deer (Dec 10, 2020)

Caught in the act of being a jerk 




Sometimes she gets... tall

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 2


----------



## justanotherTkeeper (Dec 10, 2020)

Anti gravity Tliltocatl sabuloderp













Rare anti-gravity T. sabulosus



__ justanotherTkeeper
__ Nov 3, 2020
__
tliltocatl sabulosus




						Confirmed male Tliltocatl sabulosus young juvenile

Just hangin

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Hoxter (Dec 10, 2020)

justanotherTkeeper said:


> Anti gravity Tliltocatl sabuloderp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you not heard of 'the floor is lava'?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lobstersign (Dec 11, 2020)

This is my Pterinopelma sazimai deciding that instead of living in the burrow I made for it that they were going to make their own burrow under a piece of bark.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Dec 19, 2020)

The karate kid.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Almadabes (Dec 26, 2020)

Not exactly sure what to call this. She's been chillin' on the hammock like this all day  

Edit: She has now destroyed this web set up and is redoing it - the 3rd time she has done this. What a perfectionist... lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## corydalis (Dec 28, 2020)

*strange slurping noises*

lights up:




"What, there's no bulbus on it... "
"What."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Wow 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Jan 4, 2021)

Butt in the air like you just don't care.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Tarantulasora (Jan 5, 2021)

My Brazilian Black sling. I have no idea what it was doing. I don’t question weird shit my tarantulas do anymore. XD

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jess S (Jan 6, 2021)

I wish I'd taken a photo to share, but my G pulchra often has it's butt up in the air at a comical angle in a defensive posture it adopts if I'm doing anything to the nearby enclosures. 

However, it ate a rather large superworm the other night, and was looking extremely fat.  As I was replacing it's next door neighbour on the shelf, the pulchra caught my eye and I burst out laughing. As usual it had assumed the position and a very fat bum was pointing right at me.  What was different was that it was using its cork bark to prop up and rest the weight of this massive butt.  Obviously it's short little legs weren't up to the job!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SlyOwlet (Jan 8, 2021)

Bushy little eyebrows

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Jan 10, 2021)

SlyOwlet said:


> Bushy little eyebrows
> View attachment 371451


Looks like an adorably angry little beast.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## corydalis (Feb 17, 2021)

pulchra.exe stopped working I guess

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Postmalone35 (Feb 17, 2021)

Paiige said:


> It was the perfect time to showcase my little derp!
> And YES, please post all the pics, I don't doubt it'll make its way into this thread


Great species. I just got mine today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Mar 3, 2021)

Been like this for over an hour...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi
not very keen on kicking Dubias with legs in the air




Regards Konstantin

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## vicareux (Mar 3, 2021)

One minute i saw him digging down,the next minute i saw him threat posing the air while covered in dirt

My assumption is that he tried to throw a ball of substrate away,but ended up hitting himself in the face

He stayed like this for 30 minutes

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 16


----------



## bobbibink (Mar 3, 2021)

I’ve since changed top for A. chalcodes and B. Emilia kicked hairs during rehousing

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Mar 6, 2021)

Back home after a hard day of work...

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## bobbibink (Mar 9, 2021)

Chillin~•

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 9, 2021)

Derpy Ostrich (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Apr 9, 2021
__
brazilian black tarantula
derp
female
flash
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
pulchra

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Ungoliant (May 3, 2021)

Princess Derp (♀ Avicularia avicularia 3")



__ Ungoliant
__ May 3, 2021
__ 1
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
common pinktoe tarantula
female
juvenile
leia
pinktoe tarantula

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Neonblizzard (May 10, 2021)

Here is my B. Hamorii sparkle performing her swan lake routine

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Neonblizzard (May 10, 2021)

Tarantulafeets said:


> Been like this for over an hour...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love when they stand really tall in what i call the "war of the worlds" pose

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicareux (May 13, 2021)

I love when they lift their butts up.

2nd instar A. Geniculata sling

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (May 13, 2021)

vicareux said:


> I love when they lift their butts up.
> 
> 2nd instar A. Geniculata sling
> View attachment 384717


How cute! This little guy is just prancing around with his 'butt in the air like he don't care'!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SageN (May 26, 2021)

Windom (Aphonopelma seemani) using a makeshift burrow after a super worm dared to fall into their previous burrow. Even though the offending worm was removed hours before this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neonblizzard (May 26, 2021)

SageN said:


> Windom (Aphonopelma seemani) using a makeshift burrow after a super worm dared to fall into their previous burrow. Even though the offending worm was removed hours before this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha aw who put that bath scrunchie in your enclosure??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Swamps (May 27, 2021)

I wish I had gotten a photo of it when this happened. My first C. versicolor decided that their celebration of a safe shipping and new home was to backstroke in their water dish. I temporarily gave them a large diameter one until I could walk the 10 steps to the fridge and back with a smaller bottle cap, in case they were thirsty. Came inside the room to a T taking a swim in the pool. I thought they had just slipped off the wall or something, but they took another swim a few minutes later that I watched them do.


----------



## Jess S (May 27, 2021)

Brave and fearless geniculata...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## DaveM (May 27, 2021)

Jess S said:


> Brave and fearless geniculata...


Wow! @Jess S, your spider was trying so hard to get posted in the Tarantula Sexing forum!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jess S (May 27, 2021)

DaveM said:


> Wow! @Jess S, your spider was trying so hard to get posted in the Tarantula Sexing forum!


I know! Very considerate of it, seeing as it ripped up the moult haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Jun 10, 2021)

Of all my ts my A chalcodes decides to ferociously threat pose me when I open the lid to change the water dish, but the giant chelicerae are just hilarious

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hoxter (Jul 12, 2021)

Let me introduce to you my unique Grammostola pulchra. Now she identifies as an arboreal tarantula. 













0.1 Grammostola pulchra



__ Hoxter
__ Jul 12, 2021



						Apparently she's arboreal now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## matypants (Jul 12, 2021)

A water dish bed

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## GrimMelvin (Jul 21, 2021)

Tarantulafeets said:


> View attachment 370997
> 
> Butt in the air like you just don't care.


I love that your tarantula looks like she has human buttcheeks hidden under the fluff


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Jul 21, 2021)

Boots has a droopy butt!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 5, 2021)

Caught Mid-Derp (Caribena versicolor 3")



__ Ungoliant
__ Aug 5, 2021
__
antilles pinktoe tarantula
avicularia versicolor
caribena
caribena versicolor
grooming
juvenile
martinique pinktoe tarantula
versicolor




						He had frozen in this position for several minutes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## GrimMelvin (Aug 6, 2021)

"Your feeble enclosure cannot contain me, human!"

- T. Albo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Aug 8, 2021)

Got something on your face buddy  


E murinus

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dorifto (Aug 8, 2021)

Hoxter said:


> Let me introduce to you my unique Grammostola pulchra. Now she identifies as an arboreal tarantula.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did she molted just after that photo? If not, being so brownish it could be a quirogai instead. She reminds me a Copper "pulchra/quirogai" from reddit called dallas.

Hi five!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## corydalis (Aug 29, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## GrimMelvin (Aug 29, 2021)

"Help me, human! I'm stuck! Stop looking at me like that and help--- WHY ARE YOU TAKING PICTURES???"



corydalis said:


> View attachment 397318

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Boomkip (Aug 30, 2021)

Finally got to see my very shy Tilly's face (T. albipilosum), turns out she is a little crosseyed. Added some rosy cheeks because she is a kawaii anime gurl.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Neonblizzard (Sep 19, 2021)

B. Hamorii getting used to her new legs

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Oct 25, 2021)

H gigas trying to fit down her burrow with a roach in its fangs

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## bobbibink (Nov 22, 2021)

chillin like a villain

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## bobbibink (Nov 24, 2021)

Teddy

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Nov 24, 2021)

H gigas drinking from the water that spilled out instead of directly from the water dish -_-

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Jan 7, 2022)

Gbb doing happy dance on the wall

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## me and my Ts (Jan 7, 2022)

Tiny A. seemanni sling thinks they’re scary, all I did was open the lid

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 7, 2022)

Cross-eyed Derp (♀ Avicularia avicularia 5.00")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 7, 2022
__ 1
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
common pinktoe tarantula
female
mature female
pinktoe tarantula
skyler

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## me and my Ts (Jan 7, 2022)

Tried to feed my G. actaeon and I held the prey in the air next to them to see if they would jump for it, they did but they went past it and onto the tongs, then they proceeded to climb up the tongs

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 7, 2022)

me and my Ts said:


> View attachment 407570
> 
> Tried to feed my G. actaeon and I held the prey in the air next to them to see if they would jump for it, they did but they went past it and onto the tongs, then they proceeded to climb up the tongs


It's training on parallel bars for its future career as a gymnast.


----------



## me and my Ts (Jan 8, 2022)

Ungoliant said:


> It's training on parallel bars for its future career as a gymnast.


Obviously


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Jan 8, 2022)

Woke up this morning to find my H gigas like this, I thought it died in a weird position but soon after it just walked away lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## corydalis (Jan 17, 2022)

I wish the girl in the bakery would look at me like this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Love 1


----------



## ladyratri (Mar 19, 2022)

I guess that's one way to get a drink of water...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Mar 19, 2022)

Verdugo (1.0 L. klugi) thinks he's hiding even though his butt is prominently on display. His logic: I can't see you, therefore you can't see me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Apr 9, 2022)

When you go a bit too hard on the happy dance and your food gets stuck to the floor


My obt's been trying to pry the mealworm off the floor for a few minutes but then just gave up and started eating it on the floor

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ladyratri (May 12, 2022)

Caribena derpicolor pounced on the cricket and missed like "no it's cool I meant to do that"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## LD50 (May 15, 2022)

T. albo stretching before catching a roach.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jonathan6303 (May 17, 2022)

Invisible coffee tables do exist?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ladyratri (Jun 21, 2022)

C. derpicolor had to try that stretch both ways I guess...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## corydalis (Aug 11, 2022)

I don't think my H.mac knows how she supposed to use the bathroom...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## me and my Ts (Aug 12, 2022)

corydalis said:


> I don't think my H.mac knows how she supposed to use the bathroom...
> 
> View attachment 426049


Deploy the cannon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DevinWyldeheart (Aug 24, 2022)

Tarantulafeets said:


> Of all my ts my A chalcodes decides to ferociously threat pose me when I open the lid to change the water dish, but the giant chelicerae are just hilarious
> View attachment 387786
> 
> View attachment 387787


Omg the chelicerae look like a bushy moustache

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 25, 2022)

Great thread! Good for laughs and in a time where we all could need some laughter. Though some are old pics, I figured these fit in here well...

*"Housewives" (P. irminia / A. avicularia)*
Psalm: "So, you heard about Medeia? Stupid girl crapped into her waterdish again. Go figure!"
Avic: "Yeah...how weird is that, right? I mean, I knew she was a bit plemplem the moment she moved in but geez!"
Psalm: "Ah...whatever. She's just barking up the wrong tree. Our human will probably just douse her next time he's refilling the waterdish."
Avic: "Shh. Speaking of the human...he's close."
Psalm: "Dang. Thanks for the warning. Talk another time."
_*both continue to munch on their food innocently*_







"Escape artist...failure" - B. boehmei






...and the result of preventing him from taking a stroll. - B. boehmei - "I hate you!"








"Pouting" - E. murinus
_*With an echo-like voice coming from depths unknown_* "You didn't let me watch my favorite TV series, so I'm not gonna show up either! Piss off, human!"







"Waterdish battle #8934789" - A. geniculata
"For the last time - this is MINE! It doesn't need cleaning! Get lost, human!"







"Oh, I'm mad alright..." - GBB (C. cyaneopubescens)
*rushes over to the other side of the cage almost out* "Don't touch my webbing! I SAID DON'T TOUCH IT!"








"Greed" - H. sp. "blue" (Peru II)
"I'm coming for that cricket you hold, gimme just oneeee second..."






"Hunger and the feats you achieve because of it" - A. geniculata
"HRRRRNNNGGGGHH! This worm...is....heavy!"






"Drunken Sailor" - Euathlus sp. "blue femur"
_*hic*_ "Heey ho and up she rises" _*hic*_ "hey ho and upsherisisss" _*inaudible, sways*_







That's enough for now. Hope these cast a smirk on your faces.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ladyratri (Oct 25, 2022)

New G. pulchra playing "the floor is lava".








Pretty sure we're just gonna name this one Lava...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ColourlessBlue (Oct 28, 2022)

I had to place another slings enclosure on top of his for him to come our of his burrow  and his goal is to fill his water dish full of dirt I swear


----------



## Cmac2111 (Nov 6, 2022)

Adult female B. Albiceps woke up and chose violence! Decided she wanted to wrestle the decor yesterday morning... no digging, no dumping crap in the waterdish as usual, just stood there picking up and dropping the same wood piece for a good half hour before tapping out from sheer exhaustion and retreating to the solitude of her hide as a beaten spider. The second bout will be a pay-per-view event... so no free action shots next time 

Round 1: Let's get ready to rumble! 



Round 2: Got this in the bag!


Round 3: Still going eh...



Round 4: Phew...I'm to old for this S**t...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Nov 30, 2022)

My B hamorii has been taking parkour lessons from all my arboreals lol as my only New world terrestrial, she must have felt left out.


----------



## ladyratri (Nov 30, 2022)

curtisgiganteus said:


> My B hamorii has been taking parkour lessons from all my arboreals lol as my only New world terrestrial, she must have felt left out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol she can "hang out" with my G. pulchra sling
	

		
			
		

		
	




Maybe it's just the angle but you might want to give her more sub if she makes a habit of that...


----------



## CutThroat Kid (Nov 30, 2022)

Versi did a whole barrel roll to get the roach and ended up snacking on it like this lol. It was very athletic.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Nov 30, 2022)

ladyratri said:


> Lol she can "hang out" with my G. pulchra sling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After this I added another 2-3” of substrate. She’s settled into her hide at this point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ladyratri (Dec 4, 2022)

_Psalmopoeus derpinia_ spends a few days getting comfortable in her new favorite corner:



_Psalmopoeus derpinia_ discovers that there is (ok, WAS) one nice, clear, glare-free angle to take lovely photos of her in her new favorite corner...



.....Brat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ColourlessBlue (Dec 22, 2022)

Geralt deciding best place to hide is on my hand

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## ColourlessBlue (Dec 22, 2022)

Jaskier being fierce, rawr :3


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Dec 24, 2022)

ColourlessBlue said:


> Jaskier being fierce, rawr :3


Dandelion can’t be fierce xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Dec 24, 2022)

P. rufilata has been watching too much Highlander 

There can only be one!


----------



## Jaycooks1 (Jan 6, 2023)

Could not get a pick it happened too quick but i turned on the lights this morning and caught my Peach earth tiger sp Rufus out at the water dish. She ran for the cork bark and hit the tight side no room to squeeze in she tried twice turned in a circle then sprawled out complete flat beside the water dish  to pretend she wasn't really there till i left the room.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## IntermittentSygnal (Jan 6, 2023)

versi trying to go veggie..

she has both a water dish and drops on her web

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Tuesday at 4:32 PM)

P smithi sling is planking

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

